# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  [Nhật Bản] Tuyển dụng kỹ sư thiết kế kiến trúc

## ashley0801

HRnavi - đơn vị với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm tuyển dụng cho khối doanh nghiệp Nhật tại Việt Nam đang cần tìm kiếm các ứng viên tài năng để trở thành Kỹ sư Thiết kế kiến trúc cho công ty khách hàng tại Nhật Bản.
**** Nếu bạn sở hữu phần lớn đặc điểm sau thì hãy đừng chần chừ mà gửi CV ngay cho chúng tôi:
- Là sinh viên vừa tốt nghiệp hoặc tốt nghiệp không quá 2 năm chuyên ngành thiết kế của bất kỳ trường Đại học nào trên toàn quốc
- Coi thiết kế kiến trúc là niềm đam mê, ăn có thể quên, ngủ có thể thiếu nhưng không thể không thiết kế.
- Chịu khó, tỉ mỉ, ham học hỏi, quyết tâm theo đuổi và nghiêm túc với công việc thiết kế
- Hiểu biết về AutoCAD, JW-CAD
- Tiếng Nhật giao tiếp từ N3 trở lên
- Yêu và hiểu văn hoá, đất nước, con người, Nhật Bản
****BẠN SẼ CÓ CƠ HỘI:
- Được làm việc trong môi trường chuyên nghiệp, uy tín
- Được công ty hỗ trợ nhà ở tại Nhật Bản
- Được đào tạo, hỗ trợ cho thi bằng thiết kế

***HƯỚNG DẪN ỨNG TUYỂN****
Bạn nào quan tâm thì để lại tin nhắn dưới này giúp mình nhé.
Liên hệ: Ms. An (090 1800 365 - Ext. 204) để biết thêm chi tiết.

----------

